# Canasta for Mac OS X?



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 17, 2007)

My mother really wants a Canasta app for Mac. believe it or not, she has an entire PC dedicated solely for the purpose of playing canasta and a hand and foot card game. 

I can't seem to find any Canasta games for OS X. Does anyone know of one? 

She is using an iBook G4 running OS X 10.4.


----------



## rocasa (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, in www.masque.com you will find a Canasta game only that it no works online. Bye and good luck


----------

